# I need to birth my dog but can't afford vet



## luvmypuppasss (May 3, 2007)

OK So, my dog is pregnant.
and, I love her to death. But I can't afford to take her to the vet.
And, I'm afraid that I won't be here when she's birthing.
Do I have to be there and help her.
Is is possible for her to die while birthing??
Is there such things as a dog miscarriage.
I'm sorry is there someone that can help me through this.
My kids did all the research and I helped but we can't find anything that helps us. with not enough money to afford the vet.
I mean our dog is well cared of.
She has top of the line but the vet is just to much.
PLEASE HELP US.
My dog is what keeps our family together.
PLEASE.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You don't have an option, your dog needs to see a vet. I'd recommend you have your dog spayed to abort the pregnancy. 

Yes, someone responsible needs to be there during the birthing.

Yes, it is possible that she could die and so can the pups.

There is a sticky at the top of this page if you need help with financing, but the responsible thing is to take your dog to a vet.


----------



## luvmypuppasss (May 3, 2007)

Thank you.
But, I can't afford it at all.
and it's just me and my kids and I dont think we'll know when the dogs pregnant.
We'll just have to give her away.
=(( Thank you so much.
But, if I have any question further I'll post them here.
Thank you so much.
My kids don't agree.
But, As long as my dog lives.


----------



## luvmypuppasss (May 3, 2007)

I meant when the dogs birthing we wont know.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

PLEASE don't give your dog away because of this. I know personally that vet bills can be very expensive and I sometimes have a hard time paying them, but I some how manage to. Most vets will accept payment plans. If you call one and if they say that they won't, just keep calling other vets until you find one that will. As I said before, PLEASE don't give your dog away because of this. This isn't her fault. Animals *aren't* expendable. They ARE living beings that experience feelings and emotions just like us. I know that your dog is pregnant now, but in the future there are precautions that you can take to ensure that she doesn't get pregnant again. For example, when she goes outside to use the bathroom and is also in heat, never leave her alone outside. When she is in heat, always have someone with her when she is outside and in heat to break up any "friskyness" that may occur. I feel that I should say again, PLEASE DO NOT GIVE THIS DOG AWAY. You said yourself that this dog is what keeps your family together.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

luvmypuppasss said:


> I love her to death.


Unfortunate choice of words there.

Let's see. What would I give up before I'd surrender my dog or make her go without vet care?

Well, I'd start with the Internet. (I know ya'll would miss me but you'd manage and so would I.) Without the Internet, I might as well hock my computer. Cable TV? 99 shopping channels. I can certainly manage without that. The kids? No, without the Internet or cable, I'll need them for entertainment.

How many forums did you post this on? Did you get about the same reaction on all of them?

I'm sorry. I'm not buyin' it. I think you lurked here just long enough to know what pushes our buttons. I might be wrong, but I'd much rather believe you're trolling here than to believe you'd risk your dog's life or give her up.

And, before anybody asks, I HAVE been in the situation of having to decide between vet care for my dog and gas for my car. I'm not there now, but I remember what my decision was at the time.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Why did you get a dog if you can't afford one?


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes to all your questions.
If worse comes to worse dogs have been having babies without human assistance for what, millions, of years.
Let common sense prevail.


----------



## luvmypuppasss (May 3, 2007)

Thank you.
And to the person that likes to JUDGE.
Not my internet.
Dont have Cable.
Dont even have a car.
And the dog.
My husbands idea.
The kids picked it.
Im just asking question and hoping for help.
Sickens me how I come looking for help and all
some people can do is try and call me a fake.
Well, This didn't do much help but I'm going to try to do that plan thing.
None of you know my financial status so BE QUIET about it.
Please and Thank you.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

If you can't afford a dog... don't get one.

If you can't afford puppies, get her spayed! There are plenty of places that will spay them dirt cheap.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I am truly sorry if I jumped to an incorrect conclusion based on the information that was presented. 

I would still rather believe that this is a hoax than to believe that someone would keep an unspayed dog, allow it to become pregnant and then withhold veterinary care for any reason.

I guess that is judgemental. That's what happens here. We read the information that's given and express opinions about it. I'm sure we'd both rather have the opinion be, "It's alright. You can't help it. Everything will be fine." But that would be a lie.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

To answer your questions- yes your dog NEEDS to see a vet. Yes, dogs can die giving birth- pups and mothers alike. Many breeds are more prone to this. Sometimes emergency C-sections are required to save the mom/pups. It is essential the dog has a veterinarian on call to help you through this in case an emergency crops up.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Laurelin, several people have given that same information, but it was simply not acceptable to the OP.

Short of a miracle, I don't see a happy ending for this dog and her pups.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was hoping repitition would help a bit. Sometimes what is true is not what people want to hear.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Baloney*



RonE said:


> Short of a miracle, I don't see a happy ending for this dog and her pups.


Baloney. Don't let em scare ya. Anyone can die in childbirth. Very few passed on it, fortunately for all of us. The mutt has a 99.999+ chance of doing just fine and it'll be a wonderful experience for the kids.

But I do have to agree that you have to do whatever is necessary to get mom fixed so this doesen't happen again. And the pups too before their given away.

For those of you who think a Poster is a Troll the very best treatment of that Thread is to ignore it. All a Troll wants is attention and you're giving it to them by making any response what-so-ever.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Baloney*

Ya gotta love an optimist (though I'd like to point out that not many humans give birth without the benefit of experienced help or medical assistance.)

I wasn't just talking about the birth. I'm talking about what happens to the surviving pups afterwards. Do you really think that they are going to be spayed, neutered and placed in happy homes?

Baloney is right.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that the OP was on her own with the kids in the first post but seems to have "sprouted" a husband by the latest... and that she posts a post specifically drawing attention to her financial situation and then SHOUTS at us not to mention it...?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, isn't that convenient?


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Baloney doubled*



RonE said:


> Ya gotta love an optimist (though I'd like to point out that not many humans give birth without the benefit of experienced help or medical assistance.)


The women of Ethopia will be glad to hear relief is on the way. Of course if one counts the neighborhood women as experienced I guess that statement might be true.  

I can't argue the Troll aspect either way but since no one is likely to ignore such a posting I'll continue to come down on the side of politness and humanity or just navigate away.

I'd rather feed a few Trolls than insult someone unnecessarily.

By the way if you post "Troll" with 5+ spaces before the period it'll Post and no inexperienced Poster, which Troll's always claim to be, will have any idea what you're talking about - yet warn the rest of us of your opinion.

Try it right here: Troll (spaceX5)period.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Orange- 

Actually, I think that watching a pet dog give birth could be very horrific for children, so I don't really agree with that piece of well-meaning advice. 

Anything that can go wrong in a human birth can go wrong in a K-9 birth, only times the number of pups in the litter. 

Woud you really want your kids to see a dead, mummified puppy born? What about a pup whose organs are formed outside the body? Some pups are just watery sacks, because their bodies formed, but their bones did not. 

The list goes on, and gets more disgusting: pups born with limbs missing, eyes missing, brain missing, pups conjoined like siamese twins...

And that's only what can happen to the puppies- what about the mother dog? What if she dies during labor? 

Just too much I think for kids to watch. I think that if you want a kid to learn about whelping, take them to your local vet and have the local vet explain it. Or, rent an educational video about it. 

There's no need to put a kid through that.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Orange It is refreshing to hear a compasionate response to this person instead of just ugly big pictures of trolls and negitave come backs.
The first time I heard the troll thing I had no idea what they were talking about. I believe many animals and people have given birth successfully. In fact my daughter in law gave birth in their van. They were on their way to the hospital but did not make it my son delivered the healthy baby boy and 3 children were in the van at the time and have suffered no consequences from the experience. As I stated that was not the plan. My ex husband and his siblings were born at home some the dr. was present some there was no Dr.
I know I am a big believer in kindness and accepance of others.
Good luck the the poster, the children and the dogs.
In my opinion those troll pictures etc. show childish behavior and are just rude.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Almost every pregnant human has heard horror stories like Snowshoe Posted. It's a good thing those women didn't hear them before they got pregnant as the human race would soon die out. For every bad birth there are thousands, probably hundreds of thousands, normal births.
Are our children so weak minded that they can't see truth. How did all those children living on farms manage to survive mentally. In the year 1900 - 90% of people lived on farms. Ninety percent+ of children witnessed births as a normal part of life.
I saw a kitten stomped by a horse as the mother had chosen a stall to give birth. Remember it, yes, tramatized by it, no.
Truth and education is the only thing worthwhile we can give to our children.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, many dams can get through birthing fine, many cannot. The breed and size of the dog in question plays a big role here. I'm just being truthful. I know of more fine births than I do mishaps, but the emergencies DO happen and DO happen often enough to be a concern. It happens ot the most experienced breeders. I could tell you stories of hard births, and then tell you more of the ones that were fine. Doesn't mean the emergencies didn't happen, nor does it mean that the emergencies WON'T happen here. It's best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

IMHO, 

I think it's truly selfish of someone to want puppies, and put their dog's life at risk just so that their kids can see the "miracle of life" first hand. 

What a truly awful reason to breed a dog. If someone is that uneducated about dog breeding, I'd hate to see what other corners they cut due to the lack of education.

I also think that just because dogs can give birth naturally is no reason NOT to give them the best vet care available. I'm not really sure what your point was with people being raised on a farm, but that's not the same issue that I'm trying to discuss here. 

In other words, yeah, we COULD go back to the dark ages and forgoe medical care, but why would we if we could have better? 

I think that a person who breeds dogs has to take every consideration of that animal in mind if they choose to put its life at risk in that way. If you breed your dog, you are playing GOD with its genetics. 

If that is what you are interested in doing, then you must step up to the plate and provide adequate medical care for your dog. 

It's called "responsibility." And the lack of responsibility is why there are so many homeless animals.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Baloney doubled*



Orange County Ca said:


> The women of Ethopia will be glad to hear relief is on the way.


Ethiopia has one of the highest maternal death rates in the world.

You probably meant Sweden.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I do think the OP isn't educated when it comes to dogs, however, I have learned the hard way that some don't think of animals like I do. For example, my father believes that it is actually cruel to spay or neuter a dog. I don't agree with this in the least. He likes dogs, but is uneducated about diseases and the HUGE overcrowding issue in animal shelters. I know of a lot of people in my area who can't afford vet bills but love their pets just as much as I do. However, they see the issue as: Do I feed my kids or take my dog to the vet? I think the entire situation is sad honesty because they still have they opinion that it is just a dog when it comes down to it. Personally, I think that we have to do whatever is necessary to protect our pets, whatever it takes. I know, personally, how hard it is to pay vet bills. However, they don't have a voice and depend on us to do what is right by them. Because as I said in an earlier post animals aren't expendable. Does this mean that the OP should have gotten a dog? NO they shouldn't have, but the fact remains that they DO have this dog and it needs to be cared for. All I know is that this dog will be in my thoughts and I hope that everything works out for her.


----------



## nacho's mommie (May 5, 2007)

Most shelters offer low cost or free (depending on income) spay or neuter for your pets. Friends of Animals.org also has low cost certificates for spay or neutering.


----------



## badogg88 (Apr 28, 2007)

Can you afford the food, heartworm medication, flea prevention, grooming, and all the other necessities that come with having a dog? I know my first vet bill was $350, then I got him all his food, crate, bed, toys, and treats which was another $400, and then I got him licensed, microchipped, and his booster shots which was at least another $100. I'm a 22 year old waitress living on my own with my car payment, $22000 in school loans, a condo, car insurance, I go grocery shopping every week, have a cell phone, and I've never missed a credit card payment.

How does it look to your kids when you have a dog that you can't take care of? Down the road, they're going to think that it's ok to expend a dog (or a human for that matter, because how do they know?). If you couldn't afford it, you shouldn't have got it. And if your husband was the one that made you get it, he should be the one to tell the kids that Mommy and Daddy can't have the doggie anymore because they simply can't afford it and it's not fair to the dog to have to live a life in pain, misery, and sickness because they were irresponsible enough to get a dog in the first place.


----------



## lil' d (May 6, 2007)

You should take your dog to the vet because if you do want to keep the puppy, you should see the vet, Its like me, I think but not too sure if my dog is pregnant, but, I would take my dog to the vet.


----------

